# MTB maintenance



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

Some interesting question by Marc in this *[post="279329"]thread[/post]*. I suppose that's representative of the typical maintenance needed for a FS bike? Let's put together a list of items one should do to keep their MTB in tip top riding shape. Construct the list like you would find in a maintenance schedule for a car, e.g. after each ride, or every X hours of riding, once each season, etc. Obviously some of you are probably more anal than others so feel free to critique each others' approach. :razz:


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't break shit.


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> Don't break shit.



Seriously though, if it's working, don't mess with it? No PM that can be done?


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 2008)

All kinds of maintenance that can be done, but I've read threads on other forums that turn into bickering real quick on this subject just 'cause...

A lot of people ignore maintenance with the if it isn't broken, don't fix it justification and end up f'ing themselves over long term.

Maybe it'd help if you narrowed down the area we're talking about first and move onto another area...


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

Marc said:


> Maybe it'd help if you narrowed down the area we're talking about first and move onto another area...



Just trying to get a feel for what others do to keep their bike working well. It will be interesting to see the different approaches and obviously everyone's approach will differ based on how and where they ride. Just trying to spark some conversation (that's my job!) and learn some stuff along the way...


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 26, 2008)

i take a pretty mimimalist approach - keep her relatively clean (after) and lubed (chain and pivot points -before) every ride, replace shit when it breaks or wears out. new chain annually usually accompanied by a cassette


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 26, 2008)

I am no mechanical expert... but a few things I have learned:

-Use your lower gears. Trying to torque it out in a higher gear uphill will wear your chain/drivetrain faster

-If your chain is wet after a ride, wipe it dry and lube it up to prevent rusting. Lubing technique for chains - with the bottle held diagonally, place the tip of the bottle on the top side of the chain. Turn the crank to run the chain going away from the tip. Get one drop of lube per pin on the chain. No need to overdo it with more.

-Change your chain every once it has stretched and is "worn". You can measure it yourself easily or buy a chain wear tool
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=23208&subcategory_ID=4204
If you let it wear too long, when you do have to change it, you'll have to change your cogs with it. 
Although, IMO one of the "cheapest" and fastest ways to make your old bike seem like new is to get a new cogset, new chain and new shifter cable = tight!

-Water is not your bike's friend. Don't hose your bike down with high pressure water, don't dunk your bike in the river, etc.  Water especially tends to pool around bottom brackets (lowest point inside the frame) and they can seize. Once in a while I'll take my crank and BB out and give it a cleaning/relubing. Anything with bearings is subject to this - BBs, some joints, hubs, headsets... 

-doesn't hurt to shoot a blast of lube all around the bike's parts every once in a while. Do not get that lube anywhere near the brake pads/braking surface.

And lastly...
-The better you become the less stuff you will break because you are more aware of your bike and have better control (ie. don't ride close to that rock on the right side cuz it will snap your rear derailleur)


Honestly, I don't go too overboard with the maintenance, because that is time I could be riding, although I do love to work on the bike and take it completely apart, relube, readjust shifting, change shifter cables... If you ride regularly parts will go and you'll have to replace them and although that takes you away from riding it, it's something I find very enjoyable - plus, it just means I get to get new tools!  

These are some high wear parts that I have found are good to have in stock:
-tubes and patch kits
-brake pads
-shifter cables
-brake cables

Things you must have with you on a ride, IMO:
-tube, patch kit, tire levers
-zip ties
-good multitool with allens, chaintool... at least
-derailleur hanger (carry this with you)


----------



## cbcbd (Jun 26, 2008)

Also, I don't think there's any "regular" maintenance with bikes. Its too dependent on where you ride, how much you ride, your style of riding... and how much you care to know about bikes


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> Things you must have with you on a ride, IMO:
> -tube, patch kit, tire levers
> -zip ties
> -good multitool with allens, chaintool... at least
> -*derailleur hanger* (carry this with you)


I didn't know what one of those was until my son broke his...on the first time he took his new bike out for a ride...

Any suggestions for a good multitool?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 2, 2008)

hammer said:


> Any suggestions for a good multitool?



I really like my Crank Bros multi-19.  I've seen them on sale a few different places recently, backcountry.com might have been one of them.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 2, 2008)

Keep mud out of your components. It's all well and good if you leave splatter on your frame because you want to 'wear your mud like a badge of honor', but if you let crud sit in your derailleurs, cranksets, etc. you're just asking for mechanical failure down the line.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 2, 2008)

hammer said:


> I didn't know what one of those was until my son broke his...on the first time he took his new bike out for a ride...
> 
> Any suggestions for a good multitool?


I have the Topeak Hexus 16 and dig it. So far I've used many of the allens, the chain tool, chain hook, tire levers, and spoke wrench on the trail... so mostly everything.
http://www.topeak.com/products/Tools/Hexus16blackW_O_Bag


----------



## Marc (Jul 2, 2008)

Crank brothers or park tool for good quality and design... park you pay the big $$$ though.

I have an old alien that I've had for years.  Never has failed me, even despite the fact I used it for my primary maintenance tool back before I had my two tool boxes full of shite.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

How many people on here rely on their LBS to get work done?

I have, but I'm doing more and more myself as I collect the necessary tools.  I like to do my own work on things so that I know it's being done right.  I also do all the work on my cars, mostly because I don't trust garages to do what they say they will and/or to do it right.

From what I can tell there's nothing really complicated about bikes.  Like most things though, you just need to make sure you have the proper tools for the job (which can sometimes be cost prohibitive).


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2008)

Bri, what was that book you had the other night, my memory sucks.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

Zinn & The Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance.  It's a pretty good book, and widely regarded as once of the best references out there.  You can also use parktool.com to get a lot of good, free info.  There's a couple other good sources in this thread too:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/29971-bicycletutor-com.html

Most of the stuff is pretty intuitive once you have a basic understanding on how things work.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 3, 2008)

Wait... so wheels go round and round?  Aaaaaah, I get it.


----------

